# marriage with tier 2 visa



## Groove (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi everyone,
This is my first post on this site and it seems like a great source of help in regards to the UK Border Agency. 

I am a US citizen currently living in the UK, with a Tier 2 general migrant visa, sponsored by the company I work for in London, which is valid until Sept. 2014. 

I came over here to be with my girlfriend, a Latvian national who is studying currently at a London university.

We are planning to get married in the UK, but I am very confused about the process for getting my work permission sorted. Specifically:

1. What visa do I apply for (once we are legally married), if I currently am living in the UK with a tier 2 work visa? I want to apply in the UK, so do I apply using the form FLR(M)? Or do I apply for the spouse/marriage visa or the EEA Family Permit?

2. Do I need to notify my employer/border control that I plan to get married, which will make my tier 2 visa unnecessary?

Finally, do most people do this on their own, or hire some service to help them through the process. 

Thanks for all the help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Groove said:


> Hi everyone,
> This is my first post on this site and it seems like a great source of help in regards to the UK Border Agency.
> 
> I am a US citizen currently living in the UK, with a Tier 2 general migrant visa, sponsored by the company I work for in London, which is valid until Sept. 2014.
> ...


Neither. You apply for residence card as family member of an EEA citizen on form EEA2. There is no fee but it can take up to 3-4 months for one to be issued, and you can't pay extra to speed it up.



> 2. Do I need to notify my employer/border control that I plan to get married, which will make my tier 2 visa unnecessary?


You can tell your employer out of courtesy, so that they don't have to bother with helping you extend your Tier 2. You can get married on Tier 2 as you have been given permission to stay longer than 6 months (usually 3 years). Take your passport to one of designated register offices for civil marriage, and when seeing the clergy for church wedding.



> Finally, do most people do this on their own, or hire some service to help them through the process.


Yours is one of the simpler procedures, there is no application fee and you should be able to get it done all by yourself, with a bit of free help from us where necessary!


----------

